# Dont. you just love the smell of newly paved roads??



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Those are models right? To be honest it's hard to tell of they're models or actual


----------



## blacklee19 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep! These are models, the dodge challenger is remote control operated car, and the publix truck is a model. All scenes are in my back yard.! Atlanta. Ga.


----------

